# The self professed cat hater



## KaBOOM! (Jun 14, 2013)

This is my boyfriend with Tami, the guy who told me over and over how much he disliked cats and would never get one. After a lot of convincing and under the condition that all care of her would be my responsibility alone, I managed to get him to agree to bringing Tami home.. fast forward a couple of weeks: 
















And then they fell asleep 








When I bring up how much he 'hates cats' he tells me that she isn't a cat, she's our baby! Lol silly men thinking they can resist the kitty power


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Aha one of my brother-in-laws was like that...but my sister is just as crazy for cats as I am...they now have 2  and he loves them...and the cats adore him...they follow him around everywhere hahaha


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

Success! Another conversion.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol, That's awesome!  If only every "cat hater" were so easy to convert.

It's not the same thing, but I have an aquaintance who consistantly begged her parents to let her get a cat over the course of her entire childhood; she was never allowed because her father's allergic to cats. And, that was always the end of the discussion as far as her parents were concerned. So, when this girl went off to university and got her own appartment, she got a kitten. 

But, shortly after getting the kitten, this girl was offered an unexpected opportunity to study abroad for 1-2 months. She begged her parents to let the kitten stay with them, just while she was gone, and apparently, after much pleading and bargaining, they finally acquiesced. So, my aquaintance went off and did her term abroad, secure in the knowledge that her kitten was at least being taken care of, if not snuggled as much as a kitten should be... then she returned home. 

She still gets to see her kitten, now a 6 or 7 year old cat, occasionally--when she visits her parent's house. Her dad and the cat are bonded BFFs, and he treats her like his child!  Apparently, now, if you ask him about the cat, he will happily talk your ear off. _One of us, one of us, one of us._


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

That's so sweet! My guy is the same way- told me how much he couldn't stand cats, etc. and then I got my two. When he comes over now, first words out of his mouth are usually "where's a cat for me to hold," and not so much as a "hello" to me lol. He bought the cats their first laser pointer and I don't think I've ever seen so much joy on his face as when he realized how excited the cats were to play with it haha (he would previously grumble about how boring playing with cats must be).

Cats can't be resisted!


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Same with my dad! I begged and begged when I was in middle school to get a kitten, and my dad just refused. Then, when he was gone on business, my mom took me to go 'look' at kittens... And those two became inseparable! My dad is a gruff, intimidating man, but he just coos and snuggles any cat. Now that I have two kitties of my own, my dad always complains that I should leave them with him when I visit because I'm not home enough for them. He still won't admit he loves them, but he will carry them around, talk to them, and let them on his pillow! No one can resist their cuteness 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

*To know, know, know you.....*

Does anyone remember the old song from the 60's "To know, know, know you, is to love, love, love you...."?? That is the first thing I thought of.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Yay, another convert!!
DH's kitty converted me, so I know how easily it can happen, LOL.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

My brother's girlfriend is a convert as well. She was completely indifferent to cats before she started spending so much time over at our house--now she baby talks to them, carries them upstairs with her when she goes to bed, and apparently talks about them all the time when she goes home.


----------



## KaBOOM! (Jun 14, 2013)

Hehe, it's so nice to hear about all of these kitties winning hearts everywhere  

A lot of people just see cats as evil, manipulative, selfish and boring. It's a horrible stereotype but I think they will win the war against it eventually.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

KaBOOM! said:


> Hehe, it's so nice to hear about all of these kitties winning hearts everywhere
> 
> A lot of people just see cats as evil, manipulative, selfish and boring. It's a horrible stereotype but I think they will win the war against it eventually.


Oh, my two little monkeys can be evil, manipulative, selfish, and boring when they want to be, but their cuteness outweighs all of that


----------

